# 21 day test too early???



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I have just got my results back from my second 21 day test and the results were 14!! ( same as last month). However i still haven't come on and i am now on day 31, does this mean that i may have ovulated and i had the blood test too early?
Around the time that i would have ovulated ( i think) i had feelings inside like something was going to burst, especially when i bent over etc. Am i just clutching at straws and i really didn't ovulate?
My GP has upped my clomid to 100mg, I'm just waiting to come on so i can start it.

Claire xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Blood test definately done too early as shopuld be 7 days before period starts!!! That is obviously not when it was done but the level you got leads me to think it was on the way up so would suggest a repeat in the next cycle rather than increasing dosage of clomid as that might just put you more at risk of multiple pregnancy unless the GP is going to refer you for scanning in the cycle as this can be monitored.

Ruth


----------

